# jensen tina II



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

is anybody here that owns a jensen tina II wheel? 
likes and dislikes? do i need the fast kit for it? 
i'm short of getting one. i hope this will finally be the wheel i can transport in my car.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

yep, i found one. i don't want to say more as not to ruin it.
but so much, it is a very special deal as it is one of it's kind 
as soon as the deal is done, i will send a pics.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good luck! I hear good things about Jensen wheels


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

she is paid and soon her way 
i'm so excited


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

"Beautiful wheel----looks brand-spanking new! You will like the castle-type, has everything you want, runs smooth, and look at all those spindles! Nothing inspires you to get to spinning like a new wheel! Good for you!!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

this is a very special wheel, made out of burly maple. 
it will look like this in ten years too

hoping she will be here soon.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you 
i bought her as my travel wheel but not sure if i will bring it over me to drag her around


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh what a beautiful wheel. 
You are well on your way to having a whole herd of them.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i'm afraid this one will be the last for the next couple of years. she was a special order with a special price. 
but i can dream right?


----------

